# T-Shirt Making Journey - A Fast Paced, First Hand Look



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I had too much fun with this one. It started as an instructional video for putting a two color design on a t-shirt with a heat press, vinyl cutter and heat trasnfer vinyl. As I was editing the video the whole thing was a little boring so I started to experiment with music, the speed of the footage and some special effects. I ended up with what is my favorite video so far. I hope you enjoy it and feel free to post comments or questions. 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yD5XaXxT1FI[/media]


----------



## flattop (Nov 7, 2007)

Dang I wish I could print a shirt that fast.


----------



## Terry W (Oct 8, 2008)

Josh thank you for posting the videos. I am a complete newbie to the t-shirt world and this place has given me some great tips to get started.

Where did you get the color swatch setup on the chain? It looks like large dog tags.

Thanks again for sharing

Terry


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Terry W said:


> Josh thank you for posting the videos. I am a complete newbie to the t-shirt world and this place has given me some great tips to get started.
> 
> Where did you get the color swatch setup on the chain? It looks like large dog tags.
> 
> ...


A lot of vendors will offer the tags or swatches to you if you buy their material. We have swatches for most of our products so you can share the colors with your customers without having to buy an entire roll.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Great video Josh! If that doesn't make someone excited to make shirts I don't know what will!


----------

